# Mad Max: Fury Road Giveaway Contest Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*The Mad Max: Fury Road Blu-ray Giveaway Qualification Thread​*












This thread is for entering the Giveaway once you have *fully* met the qualifications listed in the *Giveaway thread*.

*Qualification Posts Only*

If you'd like to discuss this Giveaway Contest, please use the original *Giveaway thread*.​


*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the Giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.* If you believe you are qualified, please make sure you have 5 posts (each consisting of 25 words or more) during the qualification period. If you do, you're ready to put your name into the drawing!

HTS has the right to remove non-qualified entries without notice. 



We are looking forward to revealing a winner this September! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Let the racing begin! :boxer:


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Count me in on this one! Thanks.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's on!!!
Good luck guys


----------

